# White discharge?



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hi there.

Hope, my Nigerian doe, has been having some white discharge on and off lately. This is her second or third freshening, and she's due, well, anytime between now and early October. :roll: Her ligs are still firm, so I was just curious about the discharge. What can it mean? This is my first pregnant doe, I bought her bred, so I'm learning all I can.

Thanks a million.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a normal thing at this stage of pregnancy.....no worries........It just something that occurs....................


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, perfectly normal....my girls start with the milky discharge anywhere from 2-4 weeks before they deliver...no worries :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep. Just keep a eye on her and let us know the big event happens.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll bet you are excited!? I think I made Hubby dizzy when my first does were due, running in and out to the barn! Good luck! Have you been to the fiascofarm.com website? They have really good kidding photos, and some videos too. Don't be afraid to give the foot (feet) a little tug, that will straighten out the leg so the "elbow" isn't caught on the pelvis (?), it sure helps the doe, you'll see how in the video! 

Are you hoping for doelings? I'll think pink, and here's to an easy delivery for you and your doe! :thumbup:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I was pretty certain it's normal, I've seen it in some other animals, so I just wanted to make sure. Yup, I'm definitely excited like crazy! I'm driving poor hubby mad too, with my constant updates on her. :greengrin: 

I've spent so many hours on fiascofarms.com it's crazy! But I think I've got the basics down. I'm not too worried about the delivery, I've pulled babies out of larger livestock, and even smaller pets, like dogs and once (scary) a cat. So I think (hope!) I can keep cool if anything is amiss.

And yes, hoping for doelings!! I get to keep any that arrive. :leap:


----------

